# Easy Finisher



## theartist07 (Dec 30, 2011)

Does anyone own one of the easy finisher tools like the one in the picture, and what are your thoughts on it. I would really like to have both the round and the square. If anyone has an idea on where the best place to buy these at a good price please let me know. Thanks for any links on this that any of you can give.

Happy New Year,
Jim


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Dec 30, 2011)

I bought mine from Bear tooth woods,com.  It came with two heads. A square one and one with a slight curve.  I think you would get a smoother cut with the 4 sided instead of the round


----------



## Richard Gibson (Dec 30, 2011)

theartist07 said:


> Does anyone own one of the easy finisher tools like the one in the picture, and what are your thoughts on it. I would really like to have both the round and the square. If anyone has an idea on where the best place to buy these at a good price please let me know. Thanks for any links on this that any of you can give.
> 
> Happy New Year,
> Jim



One of our members here, Ken Ferrel,  makes them. He has round and square. Check his site at http://www.woodchuck-tools.com
  His Pen Pro is EXCELLENT!!


----------



## theartist07 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey thanks for the info so quick, i'll check out the link first.

Jim


----------



## panamint (Dec 30, 2011)

You can make one for under $20.00 or buy one made by this guy. He shows how to make it and sells the part to do it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0hP...xt=C31d7431UDOEgsToPDskIvhutgSCM7ij5F5Dka1aCA
Scott


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 30, 2011)

Here are two members who sell them both are top notch, Ken Ferrell 
and Peter of Wood of one kind here are links to bothwww.woodchuck-tools.com http://wood-of-1-kind.webs.com/tools.htm


----------



## ericd (Dec 30, 2011)

You can buy the Bits from the woodchucktools website and make your own. 

I made the mother of all woodchucks. It is a great tool. By the time you get the pieces. Drill and tap the hole, and make a handle you would be better off buying a well made tool from Ken.

If you enjoy making tools, make it. If you want to use them, buy it


----------



## SloLouie (Dec 30, 2011)

I bought the Pen Pro earlier this year from Ken, great product and service. I just ordered the Unitool last week. I can hardly wait to put it to use.


----------



## theartist07 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey, a big thanks to all who posted, it's been a great help. Now i just have to decide which one i'll go with, thanks again.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL !!!!!!!!!!

Jim Darnell


----------



## OldGrumpy (Dec 31, 2011)

Got my Pen Pro for Christmas and finally got to try it out yesterday.  Can't say enough good things about it.  It changes everything and makes pen making so much easier.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 31, 2011)

I own both the skogger and rotondo from Peter and I would HIGHLY recommend both.  After I bought these, they are the only turning tools I use anymore.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 1, 2012)

Another vote for Ken Ferrell.  Excellent tools, great prices and even  better service.
Charles


----------



## theartist07 (Jan 2, 2012)

i greatly appreciate all the info everyone has given. This is one reason i love this place so much. I'm getting ready to buy one from Klingspore woodworking; i have a friend that works there and he's going to give me his discount on one, just not sure yet who it's make by. If it's Scorby i think i'll be ok, all my other knives are from him and they seem to hold up pretty well. Again, i thank all that have posted on this as i have got some great guidence on getting a new toy.

Thanks all,
Jim


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 4, 2012)

I found this company while looking on Amazon:

http://www.harrisonspecialties.com/...Square_Scraper&Category_Code=LatheAccessories

anyone ever bought one of these?


----------



## moke (Jan 4, 2012)

Another vote for Ken here....he and the woodchuck are THE best. Nothing else to say!


----------



## sbarton22 (Jan 5, 2012)

I just picked up an Easy finisher. I find that it is great for the inside of bowls. The #4 rounded square tip it better for pens. I don't have enough practice with the finisher to get a consistent flat cut. The rougher produces a great cut, unlike the name might lead you to believe.


----------



## fredabe (Jan 5, 2012)

The Easy Finisher (and the Easy Rougher) are tools made by Easy Wood Tools and are available through many retailers (Woodcraft, Craft Supplies, etc.).  I have both tools and love them for pen making.  I own the Mini Easy Finisher (round carbide tip) and the Mini Easy Rougher (square carbide tip) and I use them in reverse of what they're designed for.  I use the Easy Finisher to rough the blank and take the corners off and then switch to the Easy Rougher with the R2 cutter for my finishing cuts.  The Easy Rougher acts like a skew and really smooths things out.  The Easy Wood Tools are really great for acrylics too.  You won't believe the finish they give even before sanding.


----------



## fernhills (Jan 5, 2012)

I have three, square, round, and a parting tool one.  Had them since the early 90s.  Use them a lot. This is not new.  Carl


----------

